# need helps finding stuff



## ejust (Sep 22, 2004)

no one seems to post in the classifieds but im looking for inside door panels for my 5000. mine are all cracked up. Gray/bue cloth on black preffered but will work with whatever as long as in good shaped and not cracked. Thanks


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: need helps finding stuff (ejust)*

I know of 2 5000's for parts, I'll get some pictures for you.


----------

